# HTPC Build



## freaksavior (May 9, 2009)

Building  HTPC

it need to handle Blu Ray flawlessless. Will be running window vista ultimate, power dvd ultra 9 and VLC are main software sides.

Case Needs to look clean, sleek and elegant. Cant be super expensive.
Have

Quad Core Q8200
1.5tb hard drive
Software
750w (overkill i know)

What i need:

Case
Ram
Motherboard
Remote (to control it)
Blu Ray Drive
video Card to support HD 1080P

try and keep it under $400

Let the ideas flow

I have a ps3, does not do what i need/want it to do
Have a Popcorn Hour way to complicated

please do not tell me what already know.

A quad is overkill. i might sell it yes and get a cheaper pro but for the time. a quad is what i got. the same with the 750psu.

its fine. i know its a lot of power, so unless you want to trade me im keeping it.


----------



## LittleLizard (May 9, 2009)

case - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811163112 ----- 70
mobo - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157146 ----- 44
ram - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231207 ----- 42
gpu - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102838 ----- 53

spend the other on a bluray drive and a remote


----------



## freaksavior (May 9, 2009)

why a 4650?


----------



## LittleLizard (May 9, 2009)

is a htpc right, so why not


----------



## freaksavior (May 9, 2009)

yup. i was thinking lower end lols.

give you a run down of what we are trying to accomplis.

Watch all out movie rips on my WHS on the tv. Veiw pictures, and stream music.

A lot of m files are MKV and i have a Popcorn hour NMT but it is complicated and hard to use. I have a ps3, but doesn't play mkv.

is building a htpc the way to go?

What remote i/r receier is good for it?


----------



## freaksavior (May 9, 2009)

bump


----------



## Tau (May 9, 2009)

Any videocard will work IMO, from the sounds of it you could grab one thats passivly cooled to cut down on noise (unless you want to game on it.)

What frontend are you going to use?  

Also since your trying to do it on the cheap why a quadcore?  

x264/h264 is easy to playback you just need the right decoder.  if MPC lags a bit (it does on alot of systems) get CoreAVC for the codec and you can play HD rips on even a P4...


----------



## Cja123 (May 9, 2009)

hey man I have a nice blu-ray drive on sale right now.. pretty cheap too. check it out here .


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 9, 2009)

If it's going to be for some casual gaming, 4670. If not, newegg had a splendid deal on a 3850 for $50.

Also I have to ask to why the quad? Even my lowly e1200+3870 can handle 1080p


----------



## farlex85 (May 9, 2009)

Are you recording TV? Playing games? If you're just playing blu-ray building an entire rig is a terrible idea, just get a good player for half the price. And even for those tasks, unless you are gaming, you don't need much at all to play blu-ray or record TV.


----------



## ktr (May 9, 2009)

Case - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811163117 ($90 after MIR)
Ram - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820220335 ($31 after MIR)
Motherboard - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813188035 ($100 after MIR)
Remote  - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16815293003 ($80) <--tv tuner
Blu Ray Drive - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827136154 ($100)
Video Card - See motherboard (IGP Nvidia 9300)

Total = $401 after MIR

You can loose the tv tuner, and get a dedicated video card, but the 9300 has more than enough power to do 1080p blu-ray.


----------



## ste2425 (May 9, 2009)

maybe the quad coz its left over from a previous build or he just has it laying about


----------



## freaksavior (May 10, 2009)

quad because i have it. if someone wants to buy it i can go lower end.

Gaming.. NO! no gaming on this machine purely for video playback.


how are these??

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811999191
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811999192

case needs to be no deeper then 16"


----------



## farlex85 (May 10, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> quad because i have it. if someone wants to buy it i can go lower end.
> 
> Gaming.. NO! no gaming on this machine purely for video playback.
> 
> ...



What about HDTV?


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 10, 2009)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102829

If your plannin on a low pro build.


----------



## freaksavior (May 10, 2009)

Have HD satilite. this is just purely for movies and torrents guys. no tv needed. no gaming needed.


----------



## Bot (May 10, 2009)

i think a quad would be a lil over do it too.

i think this would be a nice system
Intel Core 2 Duo E7400 Wolfdale 2.8GHz 3MB L2 Cache - $119.99
GIGABYTE GA-E7AUM-DS2H - $129.99
OCZ Platinum 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 1066 (PC2 8500) - $62.99
nMEDIAPC Black Aluminum / Acrylic / Steel HTPC 5000B Micro ATX Media Center / HTPC Case - $89.99
nMEDIAPC PRO-LCD Media Center Programmable LCD - $29.99
eDATA DEC-200B Vista Certified Infrared Remote Control W/ Receiver & Blaster - $29.99
*or case+vfd+remote combo deal - Combo Price: $111.98
EVGA 512-P3-N973-TR GeForce 9800 GT 512MB - $124.99

toral= $486.95 (not including s&h and MIR)


----------



## farlex85 (May 10, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> Have HD satilite. this is just purely for movies and torrents guys. no tv needed. no gaming needed.



Then get a blu-ray player, preferably the same one as your tv.


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 10, 2009)

farlex85 said:


> Then get a blu-ray player, preferably the same one as your tv.



Or buy a PS3 and sell the Q8200!


----------



## freaksavior (May 10, 2009)

Bot said:


> i think a quad would be a lil over do it too.
> 
> i think this would be a nice system
> Intel Core 2 Duo E7400 Wolfdale 2.8GHz 3MB L2 Cache - $119.99
> ...



i already have the processor dude. its not needed. did you read the first post? and a 9800gt? are you smoking crack? seriously way way way overkill. $486 is OVER BUDGET! damn read the op



farlex85 said:


> Then get a blu-ray player, preferably the same one as your tv.



i need it to stream MKV files and allow me to rip movies. 



JrRacinFan said:


> Or buy a PS3 and sell the Q8200!



I have one. it doesn't do what i want. Thats the whole point for a htpc.


----------



## erocker (May 10, 2009)

Have you considered making your own HTPC case using an old stereo reciever?  Uber coolness.


----------



## freaksavior (May 10, 2009)

erocker said:


> Have you considered making your own HTPC case using an old stereo reciever?  Uber coolness.



dont have the time.


----------



## erocker (May 10, 2009)

Well, I just saw that Silverstone LC13B-E that ktr posted.  That looks sweet!


----------



## ste2425 (May 10, 2009)

you could buy an old snes case, an mini atx board with socket 775, some do hd output, an have a pci-e socket, a nice large lappy hdd an u have a classic console that can do everything you want, get some emulators an ur set, bit of toppic though sorry


----------



## ktr (May 10, 2009)

Take two...

Case - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811112227 ($70)
Ram - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820220335 ($31 after MIR)
Motherboard - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813500022 ($140)
Remote  - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16880121002 ($30)
Blu Ray Drive - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827136154 ($100)
Video Card - See motherboard (IGP Nvidia 9300)

Total = 367.95 after MIR.


----------



## sniviler (May 10, 2009)

I have built a few HD HTPC's...... make sure your video card and TV/Monitor are HDCP capable and as far as HD sound choose a motherboard with The ALC889-GR/ALC889DD-GR a high-performance multi-channel High Definition Audio Codec with Realtek proprietary loss-less content protection.


----------



## sniviler (May 10, 2009)

I recommend this case APEVIA Black SECC Steel / Aluminum X-MASTER-BK/500 ATX Media Center / HTPC Case works great, looks nice and most importantly it fits in/on a rack with other  AV equipment.

Also fits an 8800GTS size video card.


----------



## farlex85 (May 10, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> i already have the processor dude. its not needed. did you read the first post? and a 9800gt? are you smoking crack? seriously way way way overkill. $486 is OVER BUDGET! damn read the op
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Have you ever seen this little doozy: http://www.dvdtown.com/messageboard/topic/8073/6/0

Pretty cool little thing, I've heard good things about it (on that page the person says it does MKV, I think I've heard elsewhere similar things). Never taken much of a look myself, but supplement your PS3 w/ that for $100 and you may be set. Although then you'd just need to solve the ripping, which could be easily done w/ a BD-Rom drive for your comp. And actually, I'm pretty sure a couple of the new blu-ray players will play mkv via usb as well, among many other things.


----------



## Bot (May 11, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> i already have the processor dude. its not needed. did you read the first post? and a 9800gt? are you smoking crack? seriously way way way overkill. $486 is OVER BUDGET! damn read the op



i know you must be smoking crack to think that the q8200 is not overkill for an htpc.
the 9800gt is just an add-on in case you need more then the onboard 9400m.
nevermind, you figure it out .. waist of time for me here


----------



## freaksavior (May 11, 2009)

farlex85 said:


> Have you ever seen this little doozy: http://www.dvdtown.com/messageboard/topic/8073/6/0
> 
> Pretty cool little thing, I've heard good things about it (on that page the person says it does MKV, I think I've heard elsewhere similar things). Never taken much of a look myself, but supplement your PS3 w/ that for $100 and you may be set. Although then you'd just need to solve the ripping, which could be easily done w/ a BD-Rom drive for your comp. And actually, I'm pretty sure a couple of the new blu-ray players will play mkv via usb as well, among many other things.



yeah, not what we want...



Bot said:


> i know you must be smoking crack to think that the q8200 is not overkill for an htpc.
> the 9800gt is just an add-on in case you need more then the onboard 9400m.
> nevermind, you figure it out .. waist of time for me here



wow dude, your offended!

we got a case at frys for $59 it was a good deal on the antec.


----------



## Bot (May 11, 2009)

yes i was, thats not cool man. :shadedshu
anyway, even with a 8400gs or 8500gt you could create a nice geforce boost setup combined with the 9400m onboard. the 9400 is already pretty good for htpc purposes thou.
if you look at it the nmedia case is only 20 bucks more, granted added shipping etc.
i have the older model nmedia htpc case and bought it with the vfd and remote. they have good instruction how to install the vfd and even disassemble the ir remote receiver and install the receiver into the case. the vfd is a nice touch the remote receiver build into the case makes for a cleaner look. 
the board comes with all connections you may need. vga, dvi and hdmi

a bit more about geforce boost
http://www.nvidia.com/object/hybrid_sli_desktop.html


----------



## freaksavior (May 11, 2009)

i didn't mean to offend you i just hate when people dont read what i wrote i need/want.

I am thinking about this board http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130214&Tpk=MSI


----------



## ktr (May 11, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> i didn't mean to offend you i just hate when people dont read what i wrote i need/want.
> 
> I am thinking about this board http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130214&Tpk=MSI



Stick with the 9300/9400 chipset, it is perfect for HTPC. That would be a good board.


----------



## Bot (May 11, 2009)

second that


----------



## freaksavior (May 11, 2009)

so good board?


----------



## Bot (May 11, 2009)

i would give the asus, gigabyte and evga board style points over the msi. pretty much in that order but other then that, i don't see much difference. 
the gigabyte uses the 9400 while the others use the 9300. the dfi uses the 9400 as well.
the only difference between the two that i can see is clock/shader speed.

yes, good board


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 11, 2009)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813136064 

Just in case you do want to turn this into a gaming machine at a later point.


----------



## freaksavior (May 11, 2009)

i ordered the MSI, 4gb ram, and blu ray


----------



## freaksavior (May 11, 2009)

Seagate Barracuda 7200.11 ST31500341AS 1.5TB 7200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Hard Drive (bare drive) - OEM
$129.99

Rocketfish™ - 700-Watt ATX CPU Power Supply 

$119.99

G.SKILL 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model F2-6400CL5D-4GBNT - Retail
$42.99

MSI P7NGM-Digital LGA 775 NVIDIA GeForce 9300 HDMI Micro ATX Intel Motherboard - Retail 
$104.99

Intel Core 2 Quad Q8200 2.33GHz LGA 775 95W Quad-Core Processor Model BX80580Q8200 - Retail
$164.99

LG Black LG Blu-ray/HD DVD-ROM & 16X DVD±R DVD Burner SATA Model GGC-H20L - OEM 
$99.99

Antec Silver Aluminum / Steel Fusion Remote Micro ATX Media Center / HTPC Case - Retail 
$139.99

$782.89

is that good enough?

i already ordered it all too. and some i already had.

The proc and PSU i have, the case i got for $59. Got the 1.5 for birthday


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 11, 2009)

That is going to turn out very nice.


----------



## farlex85 (May 11, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> is that good enough?
> 
> i already ordered it all too. and some i already had.
> 
> The proc and PSU i have, the case i got for $59. Got the 1.5 for birthday



Course it's good enough. You can throw anything together and make an HTPC, that's the fun. Your uses weren't that demanding, hence my other cheaper recommendations. Building is always fun though, enjoy.


----------



## freaksavior (May 11, 2009)

not a socket a machine


----------



## wiak (May 11, 2009)

get a 4770 graphics card so you can game 
and the 4770 is cool and 40nm so you will be coolest kid on teh block lol


----------



## Bot (May 11, 2009)

so you got the 140 dollar antec case for 59? thats a sweet deal. how did you pull that off?
and happy building, i think you won't be disappointed


----------



## freaksavior (May 11, 2009)

frys had them on clearance. 

What software do i use? 
Power DVD ultra 9
Anydvd HD
Windows Vista Ultimate
what else


----------



## farlex85 (May 11, 2009)

I've always been partial to MCE myself. If you really wanna have some fun (or frustrations depending) try out Mythbuntu or Mythdora (MythTV).


----------



## ste2425 (May 11, 2009)

ive never had anyproblems with the media center vista has tv option works great and its played all my dvds fine, but they arnt hd though


----------



## freaksavior (May 11, 2009)

MCE does good job for video playback besides blu rays?


----------



## freaksavior (May 11, 2009)

sorry for double bumping but should i use the onboard audio or use my xonar d2x ?


----------



## farlex85 (May 11, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> MCE does good job for video playback besides blu rays?



Yes



freaksavior said:


> sorry for double bumping but should i use the onboard audio or use my xonar d2x ?



If you have a sound card, why wouldn't you use it?


----------



## freaksavior (May 11, 2009)

because i was thinking of selling it. 

I dont mind giving it to my dad though, if it will help then yeah, i will but he is on a OLD pioneer receiver and crap jbl speakers so i doubt we will hear much difference


----------



## sniviler (May 12, 2009)

Which sound card passes Lossless audio to your reciever for true HD sound..... that is if you have an AV receiver that plays back TRUEHD or DOLBYHD.


----------



## farlex85 (May 12, 2009)

sniviler said:


> Which sound card passes Lossless audio to your reciever for true HD sound..... that is if you have an AV receiver that plays back TRUEHD or DOLBYHD.



He doesn't, and neither of the sound cards he is referring to do either.


----------



## freaksavior (May 12, 2009)

My dad doesn't. 

I do have one though, we are not using it on mine.

if its not going to benifit it i'll use it in my tower.


----------

